# oil pressure warning light problem



## fredshan (Jun 27, 2006)

1995 Nissan Altima GXE. The oil pressure warning light is always OFF. I have checked the bulb on the dashboard. It works. 

Do you guys have some ideas about it? Highly appreciate.

Fred


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

really... you should hope you never see it go on because that means your motor is 2 seconds from death.


----------



## fredshan (Jun 27, 2006)

The oil pressure warning light doesn't go on when the ignition position is on(at this time engine doesn't run). Really, I don't hope to see the light on, but if the oil pressure is low indeed, I will not get this information through that idiot light.


----------

